

Building a HN/Reddit clone with Mezzanine/Django: Drum - stephen_mcd
http://blog.jupo.org/2013/04/30/building-social-apps-with-mezzanine-drum/

======
dpn
Very cool. I've found many times that I'll start a project as a mezzanine
project simply for the easy deployment, mixins, forms and other stuff that
doesn't directly depend on the core Page infrastructure.

Very nice set of tools to kick start a project. This will eventually be
another nice tool the plug into apps that require forum functionality.

------
stephen_mcd
Direct link to the demo for the impatient :-)

<http://drum.jupo.org>

